# 35 gallon hex lid



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Those of you that have 35 gallon hexs, what do you use for a lid? The plastic lid has an opening at the hindge that I'm scared would let out a frog (I though about just putting tape over it, but I think it would look ghetto). Is there a glass lid that is made for that type of tank? I thought about asking the local glass shop, but a hexagon shape I'm sure would be expensive. Just wanted to know what the rest of you guys did for a lid on a hex.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

*hex lid*

My 30 Gal Hex Tall came with a glass lid that works perfectly. I found though that I had to replace it with a screen top to get the humidity below 100%


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah there is a top. you can purchase it from Big Al's.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Big Al's? Can I get a number or website?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com

Luke


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I talked to Big Al's and they don't have one. Anyone else know where to get a glass lid?


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 45 gallon hex. After searching around everywhere,I ended up making one myself. I had my local glass guy cut the pieces for me, it cost me $8.00. I had two triangle pieces for each end, I made a 3" screen section and and a rectangle piece.I used the plastic hinge from an old glass 10 gallon lid and cut it to size. Then just silconed them in. It worked great and is fly proof. I'll post a picture of it in the gallery


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

This is the finished top, the only drawback is I made the top open on the point rather than the flat side.. I did this to make the screen portion easier to make.


----------

